# For any users with a Arris SB 6190 cable modem...



## e38BimmerFN (Mar 5, 2017)

FYI...
It has been found that some ISP cable modems have Intel Puma 6 chip sets which exhibit problems with latency and packet loss:
Arris SB6190 cable modem and Intel Puma6 Problems
and https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r31122204-SB6190-Puma6-TCP-UDP-Network-Latency-Issue-Discussion

Other Mfr model cable modems and devices with this Intel Puma 6 chip set are effected:
Arris TM1602 and NetGear CM700

Earlier Motorola/Arris SB 6 series modems and other Mfr model modems are not effected as they don't use the same chip set or chip set Mfr:
SB 6120, 6121, 6141, 6180 and 6183
NetGear CM600
Future models: The Arris CM8200/SB8200 is Broadcom based. NetGear CM1000. These modems use a Broadcom chip set.

*Arris has already acknowledged the problem and is working with Intel on a fix for the effected devices. *:thumb:

If any users are experiencing issues with these devices with Puma 6 chip sets from Intel, they are encouraged to contact either there ISP, Arris, or the mfr of there device for more help and information. 

Please be patient while they fix the problem. 
Good Luck. opcorn:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

New beta firmware is already being tested with positive results.


----------



## e38BimmerFN (Mar 5, 2017)

Hear they are pushing to get this to the ISP soon. Will be up to ISP to get it out to there customers. Hope it fixes the 6190 issues. Users need to be patient. A fix is coming.


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

By the time the fix hits ISP there will be better modems then the SB6190. This has made some ISP pull away from Arris as a manufacture on a whole. I think Motorola died when Arris took over it much like what happened to Linksys when Belkin took it over. Arris just wanted the brand name and has lowered hardware quality to get the most profits. Netgear tried to do that and Asus came forward and kicked their @ss so now they are stepping up. As for me, I will never buy a Arris product again, firmware patch or not.


----------



## e38BimmerFN (Mar 5, 2017)

There already is better modems. The SB8200 just arrived. Also the 6183 is very nice. I just upgraded from the 6180. Both are stellar modems. 
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r31219835-SB8200-32x8-3-1-cable-modem-Feedback-and-Results-thread

Even though this issue was first found on Arris SB6190, other Mfr modems are effected as well that use the Puma 6 Intel chip set. So Arris is not alone in all of this. 

I do wish Arris hadn't bought this division from Motorola. Motorola was doing just fine with SB modems. Then Arris stepped in and history is now being written. :uhoh: I too never cared for Arris, however I pick what I can get and for now, Broadcom chip sets are the best. Of course I never really like anything Intel anyways. 

Have a good one Harry. :ermm:


----------



## e38BimmerFN (Mar 5, 2017)

New issue/problem with the SB 6190 and any modem running the Puma 6 chip set only:
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r31377755-
:uhoh:


----------

